# adding help file to vb project



## ayush_chh (May 1, 2008)

hi guys!

i am doing my VB project right now and got this problem. i have successfully compiled a help file ( .chm) and i have also linked that file in HelpFile of project. so i get the helpfile whenever i press F1.

what i want to do is , i have a menu 'Help' and i want to load this help file when i click on this Help menu. i.e click event of this menu.

pls help ......its urgent....


thanks


----------



## ruturaj3 (May 1, 2008)

use shell command.


----------



## Amir.php (May 1, 2008)

use the help common dialog box


----------



## ayush_chh (May 1, 2008)

Amir.php said:


> use the help common dialog box



i have tried it but that's not working......may be i m doing something wrong......can u explain me the way.......



ruturaj3 said:


> use shell command.



?????


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 2, 2008)

```
Shell "winhelp /path/helpfile.hlp", vbnormalfocus
```

*www.freevbcode.com/ShowCode.asp?ID=2228

Add the code to the menu. Thats the only difference.


----------



## ayush_chh (May 2, 2008)

can i also use this with .chm files

like  shell "winhelp /path/helpfile.chm", vnnormalfocus


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 2, 2008)

Yes, because winhelp supports .hlp and .chm


----------



## ayush_chh (May 4, 2008)

it gives me an error.......  .chm not supported by winhelp......

what can be the problem???


----------

